# Help!! Target cart attendant parked buggy pusher right behind our car in handicap spot & we hit it damaging our bumper!!



## angrynwv (Sep 1, 2021)

I have a question and I am hoping some of you can help. I am disabled and we parked at Target in a disabled spot near the entrance. It is my understanding that it is a code violation for the Target cart attendant to park the cart buggy (mule) anywhere around, in, or directly behind disability parking spots. When we left the store, we passed the cart attendant as he was going into the store with many carts on the cart buggy. We went straight to our car, got in, started it, (break lights and headlights on) and he parked the cart buggy right behind our vehicle. We were in an SUV so there was no way to see the empty cart buggy through our back glass as 1.) our back glass is tinted, 2.) the cart buggy had no flashing light and was shorter than our vehicle. We backed out and hit the cart buggy. The guy did not blow the horn until after we hit it. It damaged my bumper from the center all around to the far-right side. Each of us filled out the store claim form. The attendant was very unprofessional and looked like he was high from drugs. Can anyone who has had a cart attendant job at Target tell me if he was at fault by parking the cart buggy right behind us when clearly our car was running for us to leave, and additionally blocked a handicap spot? Does Target provide training and/or require certification for operating the cart pusher? We just don't know what to do but I am NOT paying a high deductible to fix our bumper. Target told us "Sedgwick" would contact us as they handle claims. Target is literally giving us the run around. My car is a 2015 but looks brand new with no damage. Neither of us have any tickets/accidents on our records at all. We refuse to pay for this damage this guys negligence caused our vehicle. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you all!


----------



## jackandcat (Sep 1, 2021)

This message is by a brand-new member. The message itself is -- let's put it charitably -- questionable. Perhaps the author is trying to "smoke out" information from us which they can provide to their lawyer in a claim against Target.  Beware.


----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 1, 2021)

*This forum is for Target employees to discuss their job, rant a bit, ask questions about said job, and socialize.
It is not for customers, no not guests, to try and dig up legal points.
Locked 🔒.



*


----------

